# Any question?



## Jeff Wright (Dec 14, 2018)




----------



## 3montes (Dec 14, 2018)

Good one!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Dec 14, 2018)

Yea on both a counts.

Warren


----------



## ab canuck (Dec 14, 2018)

Fat side down.... :D


----------



## SonnyE (Dec 17, 2018)

Can I have both?
A Model bar maid sounds fun while smoking a brisket.
She could bring Bacon BLT's too.


----------

